# Hello from Luton Bedfordshire



## Laura (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello all

My name is Laura and i'm 34, I am new to the mice scene when i adopted two females from a local rescue centre. I think they are both Black and Tans. Kim has a definate tan belly but Mel only has a few tan hairs on her belly.

not sure if the pictures are very clear.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello!
Glad you made it  hope you fiond some mice near you soon.
You def have 1 Black Tan, cant tell with the other but she looks like a self Black  
Rachael


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcomeany Laura, Mel and Kim!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Laura, welcome to our forum


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi
:welcomeany

the first is a normal black self mice, dieyellow hairs on the seide is normal..if you look under your mice you will sea, that there also yellow hairs about the tits and anal rigion... its normal for black mice.

only if some breeders look for them hairs and breed for good black selfmice, the will have a little or now more hairs at these places.... but your mice looks verrry happy ;-) it isn't importent for her i think ;-):love1

if she hade a Tan, it must be clearly markted... all the belly must be yellow ..at leas marbled and she must get a clearly separation from the back ...
your ather mice look like a good black tan.

lg viv


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi mel and kim!!

And laura too :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hi,,,...


----------

